
Lyft IPO Is Said to Be Oversubscribed Ahead of Listing Next Week - chollida1
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-03-19/lyft-ipo-is-said-to-be-oversubscribed-ahead-of-listing-next-week
======
downrightmike
People looking to make a quick buck and then the stock will crash.

